# 9 for the Lemon



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

I've just had a call from Mick (while he was driving back to the TOTB "paddock") that he has just run his first 9 in the Lemon. :clap: :clap: 

I don't know the exact time (as he'd just had a call to say it was a 9), but as soon as I know what it is, I'll post it up.

WELL DONE MICK !


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

about bloody time

lol

:bowdown1: 

mook


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Well Done Mick :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

FINALLY! 

well done dude

now again


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

What a time to do it aswell.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

*9's*

Great news no one deserves it more than Mick :smokin: :squintdan  

and he's just put his RH9 sticker on  

A few of us knew it was coming. Remap by the man Tweenierob, new fuel system, cam tweek and 2 way ATS LSD's ATS&ACROSS CARBONETIC


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

Fantastic stuff, had high hopes for Mick and the Lemon this weekend  

Congratulations fella!


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Excellent news, and really good to hear that he's hit the 9's. Well deserved. 

Good luck for the rest of the day to Team Skyline!!!


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Well done fella!


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Yup, i knew it would pull a 9!!!!! Congrats to Mick and the Perfect Touch team. Just out of curiosity, did it ever pull a 9 in Japan???


Gez


----------



## who me? (Jun 15, 2005)

congrats:smokin: 

so pleased ive booked mine in for mapping with tweenierob:bowdown1:


----------



## skyline_boy (Apr 25, 2006)

well done mick:smokin:


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

grat news! did not go in the end and am gutted! hope the other skyline are doing the business to!


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Huge well done Mick - can imagine the smile on your face already :smokin:


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

Well done Mick:thumbsup: 
now just the handling course to crack 
Ron


----------



## Kevingo (Feb 21, 2006)

Great News Mick! Finally you got what you deserve!
Very well done mate!

Anybody knows what kind of 9 he did?

Cheers


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

*202 MPH*

the nutter just did 202mph top speed. second highest top speed


Gez-nope Limon never did a 9 in Japan


----------



## Kevingo (Feb 21, 2006)

great!

Who did the highest topspeed Ben?

Cheers


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

tim red light vs keith got an 8.7 keith bogged



tim in Duke currently has best 1/4 time of the day


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

9 sec and 200+ :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Nice one Mick. Elvington seems to be gripping quite nicely this year. How long was the top speed run this time round?


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Congratulations mick. Awsome time that :bowdown1:


----------



## t.j (Jun 16, 2002)

That is great Mick.. You gonna keep her now :squintdan 

Speak soon

Dan


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> Gez-nope Limon never did a 9 in Japan



WOW!!!!

Great effort all round:bowdown1:


----------



## Kenco (Jul 25, 2003)

Joel English in the twin turbo 900hp Viper got fastest top speed, 203.3 mph from recollection.

Just got back home, good day. Didn't have time to stop for the shoot-outs though!


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Kenco said:


> Joel English in the twin turbo 900hp Viper got fastest top speed, 203.3 mph from recollection.
> 
> Just got back home, good day. Didn't have time to stop for the shoot-outs though!


203mph in 1 mile.:smokin: Doesn't Joel's car run a Novi 2000 supercharger?


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

Any news on the 0-300KPh record to?


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Details I have.

Mick ran TWO 9.9s quarters as well as 202.8mph top speed on the 1 mile run. This gave him FIRST place in the 4wd class for the Top Speed. I think he said he came 3rd overall in class. He sounded elated on the phone - and I have to say I am extremely pleased for him.

Keith ran a 12.6 on the 0-300kph attempt (which I understand is a new record). He did 0-100 in 4 seconds and 0-200 in 14 seconds.

Other than that, I don't have any more info.


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

Daz said:


> Keith ran a 12.6 on the 0-300kph attempt (which I understand is a new record).


Think it was the Vielside car that did this in a 13.7, so yes a new world record well done Kieth!


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

GeorgeGTR said:


> Think it was the Vielside car that did this in a 13.7, so yes a new world record well done Kieth!


13.0, but not on the posted video. 

Excellent work to Keith and RB!


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

well done mick, keith and all

any news of the team results?


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

Well done Mick.


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

*As I said today*

Fantastic result Mick, delighted for you.
The 202mph in a standing mile was just as impressive as the 9 though.


----------



## ahapartridge (May 19, 2003)

Well done to see you achieve both goals Mick, you looked well made up


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

Well done Mick great results!

Neil


----------



## Northern Monkey (Sep 20, 2004)

Was a superb day. Mick was beaming after breaking the 10sec. Funny to watch him shaking putting on the RH 9 sticker 

Got a few vids which ill get up later. Still havent forgiven the commentator after calling the car a lemon meringue.. Cheeky bleeder 

Anyway CONGRATS...


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

So pleased for you Mick - absolutely awesome mate :smokin:


----------



## hissingsyd (Nov 4, 2003)

congratulations mick, great result


----------



## Rudestickers (Aug 11, 2004)

hi wendi here,

Mick's still in york. Did 2 9 sec quarter mile runs. Won overall fastest 4 wd top speed of 202.8 mph. 

Cheers to Tweenie and all the guys at Perfect Touch.

Don't expect to see Mick for a fortnight, he'll be celebrating big time.

Well Done to Keith, Tim and Team Skyline.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Hi Wendi - nice to see you post. Mick didn't drag you and the boys along this year then ?


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

Tim said:


> The 202mph in a standing mile was just as impressive as the 9 though.


:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: 

- Kevin.


----------



## Rudestickers (Aug 11, 2004)

Hi Daz, Mick took 2 ofthe boys with him as usual! I've been enjoying the P & G!!


----------



## Rudestickers (Aug 11, 2004)

Meant to put P & Q!!! Duhhh
Wendi


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Hope you made best of the P & Q then - because Mick's going to be hyper for a few days now ! heheh !


----------



## Individualist (Jul 7, 2006)

Many, many congratulations, Mick - superb effort! :clap: :clap: :smokin:

Looks like your perseverance has finally paid off !! :chuckle: 




Best
David


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

:clap: FANTASTIC NEWS!!! :clap: 

Well done Mick :smokin: 

:bowdown1:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Fantastic news guys:smokin:


----------



## Kez (Sep 14, 2004)

Yes well done, it was brilliant to watch


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

Never mind 
*Prestige & Performance Car Tuning and Modification Specialists - PERFECT TOUCH*
for all the mapping etc :smokin: ..... it was all down to how well that orange sticker was put on the bonnet :chuckle: . Don't mention it Mick!!!!!

Result!!


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Well done mick!!!!!!!

Let it not be said that you cant do burnouts  

There's more in her 

Rob


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

RH9 and 202mph !!

OUTSTANDING!!


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Congrats Mick!
9 second run and over 200mph :smokin:


----------



## Rob W (Jun 16, 2002)

Well done Mick ! Top Job :smokin: 

Rob


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Superb results Mick, many congratulations:thumbsup:


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Congrats Mick. 

Any videos from the day up yet?


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Well done mick, an awesome sight! i'll get some pictures and video's up soon.


----------



## JAY-R32 (Sep 1, 2003)

Well done Mick , about time mate :thumbsup: 

and another job well done by Rob :smokin:


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Backed up with another 9 at Santa Pod today.

Well done Mick :bowdown1:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Well done  You've got to keep her now


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*RH9!!*

The legend, driving a legend, seems to be adding more glorious history to a Skyline already firmly embedded in western petrolhead myth.

Simply stunning. And so well deserved.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

Snowfiend said:


> Well done  You've got to keep her now


i most agree with this statement:smokin:


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Mick was also 3rd overall to be TOTB Champion behind Olly Clarke in the RCM Subaru and Simon Norris (only 1 point behind Simon too). Overall, a bl00dy good day for Mick !


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Thank you very much on all the positive replies.
Still on cloud 9 :smokin: :smokin: 
Mick


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

cloud RH9 LOL.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

SmigzyGTR said:


> cloud RH9 LOL.


Sorry forgot the RH bit :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: 

Mick


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

Congratulations again mate, just been looking over some older and newer footage on youtube and the like, certainly come a long way!
Begs (no pun intended) the question though, where do you plan to go from here? Think there's much room for a lower time in her or are you happy to be where you are now and leave it at that for a while? 
Fantastic performance mate :smokin:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

MeLLoN Stu said:


> Congratulations again mate, just been looking over some older and newer footage on youtube and the like, certainly come a long way!
> Begs (no pun intended) the question though, where do you plan to go from here? Think there's much room for a lower time in her or are you happy to be where you are now and leave it at that for a while?
> Fantastic performance mate :smokin:


Hi Stu.
Thank you for your kind comments:smokin: 
The next thing i intend to do is to get Top Gear to try her again.:chuckle: :chuckle: 


Mick


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

m6beg said:


> Hi Stu.
> Thank you for your kind comments:smokin:
> The next thing i intend to do is to get Top Gear to try her again.:chuckle: :chuckle:
> 
> ...


:bowdown1: loved that video of clarkson scaring himself in it, dread to think what he'd say now.:chuckle:


----------



## GTR R34 (Oct 2, 2002)

Nick what sort of times you did on the handling track?
You get better results whit the super lemon in the uk than top secret here japan.


----------



## GTR R34 (Oct 2, 2002)

Nick what sort of times you did set on the handling track?
You get better results whit the super lemon in the uk than jun auto in japan


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

GTR R34 said:


> Nick what sort of times you did set on the handling track?
> You get better results whit the super lemon in the uk than jun auto in japan


Nick was not driving the Super Lemon RII he was helping out with tyre pressures etc in the pit area with me.

Smokey :smokin:


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Excellant result Mick, how did it feel bud?:clap:


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Andy Hornsby said:


> Excellant result Mick, how did it feel bud?:clap:



http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/80334-feeling-nine.html


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

GTR R34 said:


> Nick what sort of times you did on the handling track?
> You get better results whit the super lemon in the uk than top secret here japan.



:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: 









????????????


Mick


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Hi Mick,

Do you think there is a better time to come from The JUN SUPER LEMON?
I have been hearing a few whispers about you rebuilding your Gold R32 hoping to beat the UK record 8.3 secs which is now held by Tim Webster in the Duke Racing R33 and having a crack at the 0-300kph record held by Keith Cowie at an amazing 12.4 secs. Is this true Mick?
Anyway what ever you decide to do I will look forward to seeing the in car VIDS :chuckle: :chuckle: 

Smokey :smokin:


----------

